# AMNPS and Propane Smoker Question



## s2k9k (Apr 7, 2012)

I read so many good things about the AMNPS that I am really intrigued and want one but I'm not sure if it will work for me. I read a lot about it being used in electric smokers but I haven't really seen anything about using it in a propane smoker. I have a GOSM propane and am wondering if it would work? Also where would I place it in the smoker? I don't do any cold smoking (yet) just mostly large cuts of meat and chicken so I want something that will put out smoke for a long time. If anyone uses the AMNPS in a propane smoke I would appreciate some tips before I buy one.

THANKS!


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 7, 2012)

So, any input on this?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 7, 2012)

I have used it in the GOSM and it works good. It took me a bit to figure out how it works. I have mine on the bottom just under the intake vent. If you dont have good air flow to fed it that is when you have a problem. But you can figure it out. I tried on the bottom rack but the moisture from the water pan hindered me. I haven't tried it with a empty pan yet. I am going to put sand in the pan and try that out.

All in all a great unit.


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 8, 2012)

bmudd14474 said:


> I have used it in the GOSM and it works good. It took me a bit to figure out how it works. I have mine on the bottom just under the intake vent. If you dont have good air flow to fed it that is when you have a problem. But you can figure it out. I tried on the bottom rack but the moisture from the water pan hindered me. I haven't tried it with a empty pan yet. I am going to put sand in the pan and try that out.
> All in all a great unit.


Your GOSM must be different than mine, the only intake vent is around the burner on the bottom


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 8, 2012)

I have the bigblock gosm

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 8, 2012)

I can't find a specific thread but I seem to remember guys either Drilling a couple 1" holes on the side where the AMNPS will be placed or drilling a small hole and feeding an air line from a cheapo fish tank air pump to feed oxygen to the unit...JJ


----------

